# Well, the groomer meant well...



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

She didn't want to put rubber bands in his hair to avoid breakage, so she used these little clips instead. Needless to say, they don't work very well...LOL. He looks like a wild man, especially with his face all wet from drinking from Bentley's bowl.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, sweet little puppy. Have to love him.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a sweet face!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That is precious!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

He's sooo cute-wet face or not!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I just love Santos, even with the clips and wet face!!!! When I read your title I was thinking UH OH did the groomer cut/clip something after you told them not to then saw the picture and sighed relief! LOL


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG...precious.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I thought the same as Nicole, maybe she shaved him down or something. 

He's adorable!!! Those clips wouldn't last 2 minutes with Scooter here. His goal is to pull everything out of Gracie and Murphy's hair as fast as he can.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He does look adorable. I have to agree with Ann, no hair adornments work in this house since Ruby joined the clan. Her goal is to do her own brand of grooming on the boys and quickly and effectively as she can. Frankly it makes me crazy since I love the way they look with the top knots.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Awwww. I am a sucker for a sopping wet beard. I know I shouldn't, but I think it is the cutest thing. Like a milk moustache


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's adorable!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Santos the wild man!! LOVE it! lol What girl doesn't like a guy with long, messy hair? :rockon:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Kim those pics are precious - especially the first one! Hair adornments don't work here. I tried them with Daisy and she just pawed at her head until they came out. Thats what started me on cutting her bangs....


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cute, cute, cute !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Santos is such a cutie!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love that face. Such a handsome boy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He has just the sweetest face!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He still looks adorable anyways! Will they ever make hair-do things that are BOYISH?? Boys have been wearing long hair quite some time now and yet all hairbows, clips and barrettes still look feminine!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG!!! Santos is just drop dead gorgeous wet, messy face and all!!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Kim, you are going to laugh, but I thought this was a good idea!! I got some of the little claw clips for Roscoe's hair, and they work like a charm! They are bigger than the ones in Santos' hair, though.

I'll post a pic soon  He tried to paw them out a couple of times, but I told him "NO!" and now he just seems to accept it (or forget they're there, either way!)


----------

